# Off-leash walking, e-collar training, no digging (little brag)



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

We recently bought an e-collar to firm up and reinforce a little of Liesl's training. It has been a great aid. We use it sparingly. It allows us the advantage of correction that is not leashed-focused, and she has responded very well and appropriately.

The other day we accidentally left the garage door open and she saw her opportunity to romp in the unfenced front yard. Her recall is not the best when distracted, so she was reluctant to return to me when faced with this temptation. I was able to regain her attention and focus with the collar and she heeled appropriately and walked with me back to the garage and backyard.

We have recently installed a new gravel walkway in the backyard, and she saw it as just a new place to dig. We filled in all the holes in the yard and the walkway, and leveled everything, and then put her there with the ecollar on. Per the instructions with the collar, we watched her carefully while not in her view. She got a zap whenever she attempted to dig. We made sure she was actually pawing the ground, not just sniffing around or rolling a stick, etc. After about 5-10 such instances she seems to have lost her appetite for digging up our yard, but still runs everywhere, chases balls and birds, and has a great time there.

Finally, last night, I decided to take her on her nightly walk--but for the first time, _sans _leash. She heeled appropriately, and amazingly did not forge! When she got ahead by just a foot or so a brief command brought her right back. She stopped, sat, and stayed several times on command. She did not go wild investigating every bush and trash bag we saw. She obeyed "leave it" for all the dogs barking at her from behind their fences. I needed to use ecorrection only once or twice. In a word, she was a model dog, and we had a great fun walk with NO LEASH! When we returned she got lots of hugs and ear scratching for that.

I don't like to anthropomorphize too much but it almost seemed as if she understood and appreciated that this was an off-leash test, and wanted to show me she was up to it.

Anyway, for those of you also working this direction, please know that time and patience are your friends, and your amazing smart GSD is capable of getting it as he matures.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

That's great news!! Congratulations to both of you!! I have been considering after Sherman gets a little older (he is now 11.5 months) using one to strengthen his OB training. He is as smart as a GSD and as stubborn as a Mastiff :wub: How old is Leisl?


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

She is 14 months old. She is an almost perfect dog--her only real problem is being moderately weak nerved and nervous around kids.

We got the SportDog brand field training collar and couldn't be happier with it. It is sturdy, seems reliable, simple, and well-made. Definitely read the instructions and take it slow especially in the beginning. I think it is a great tool.

Academy - SportDOG Brand® FieldTrainer® Electronic Dog Collar


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you, I will look into that. If we went that route it would be with "supervision" from his trainer to help us use it as effeciently and sparingly as possible. Thanks again!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news!

Just want to make sure that all your walks aren't in a mind numbing and boring 'heel' position?

Heeling is a very controlled obedience position that's used in specific situations and at specific times. Not what we are supposed to be doing when out for our dogs normal daily walks and EXERCISE. We want them to stop and sniff and trot a step or so and to have fun on a walk.

Heeling is in NO way fun for our dogs to do each and every day. At least heeliing that uses an e-collar. If you are having a tug toy out and using that during the brief heeling sessions, than that's different.

Your dog classes probably are a huge help to make sure you are training appropriately too. So keep listening to your instructor and going to classes.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Maggie. I hadn't thought about heeling being so boring for the dog, but that makes perfect sense. I do try to stop and let her sniff and explore as much as possible, although we are in a residential neighborhood and I can't allow her to run up into people's yards too far. I will definitely try to be sure the walks are fun for her, too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

training and reinforcement helps.



mysweetkaos said:


> That's great news!! Congratulations to both of you!! I have been considering after Sherman gets a little older (he is now 11.5 months)
> 
> >>> using one to strengthen his OB training. <<<<
> 
> He is as smart as a GSD and as stubborn as a Mastiff :wub: How old is Leisl?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog to heel on either side with or without
a leash and on command. takes away some of the boring
aspect for both of you.



billsharp said:


> Thanks Maggie.
> 
> >>>> I hadn't thought about heeling being so boring for the dog,<<<<
> 
> but that makes perfect sense. I do try to stop and let her sniff and explore as much as possible, although we are in a residential neighborhood and I can't allow her to run up into people's yards too far. I will definitely try to be sure the walks are fun for her, too.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> training and reinforcement helps.


I am not sure why you sweep in and make assumptions like that. I know for me it is the 3rd time I've commented on someone else's post and you insinuated that I don't train or reinforce. I have let it go....I'm sorry this is a rough week I couldn't let it go. You have NO idea how much I work with my dogs, you have NO idea what training and effort have gone into both of them. You also have NO idea what type of temparment/personality I am working "against". I don't know if you are trying to be rude or offend or if I am just a little thinner skinned than normal, but you should try to not be so judgemental.


ETA My apologies to the OP for ranting on your page.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you plan to always keep an ecollar on the dog and a control in your hand? Just curious as I am considering one but only if we can depend on transitioning to a collar less environment sometime.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I use one on my girl and I mix it in with all of the other training tools. ECollar one day, prong another, slip lead the next, chain every once in a while.. that way she knows that a command means a command, no matter what she is wearing. So far, so good.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Do you plan to always keep an ecollar on the dog and a control in your hand? Just curious as I am considering one but only if we can depend on transitioning to a collar less environment sometime.



Codmaster, (assuming your Q was meant for me)--I don't know! Haven't thought it through. We're def keeping the ecollar on for the foreseeable future, but I will test her without the collar from time to time to be sure we have solid recall and solid stay. I will try to wean as I feel she is able to be trusted. Certainly the goal is to be able to walk without one at all, as the collar is just a training tool, not a fifth appendage.


----------

